# Hey x



## jennymay (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi, 

I am Jenny and a trainee beautician, I have loved makeup and beauty since I was 5 and now I am living the dream. One day I hope to open a beauty saloon and mainly here to get tips from pros x


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 16, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## jennymay (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks hun x


----------



## jennymay (Dec 27, 2017)

Love this forum so far, so much I have learnt x


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

